# substitution for one mashed banana??



## CathMac

I saw the below post with a recipe for Oatmeal Banana cookies, posted by twilight girl, over on the BF'ing forum. Due to DD1's constipation issues I'm wondering if anyone can suggest a substitute for one or more of the bananas.

I'm thinking mashed prunes might work but I have no ideal how many I would need. Perhaps I could simply mash one banana and then mash some prunes until I have the same volume. It would probably be a good idea to add in some ground flaxseed as well. I'm also wondering if I could get away with adding a 1/4 cup or so of a cooked whole wheat cereal as a substitute for half of another banana.

I'm open to suggestions or alternate recipes. This one is appealing (no pun intended) since it has no added fat or sugar and seems relatively quick and easy to make.

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=788773

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twilight girl* 
Here is the best cookie recipe ever: (best in the sense of easy, pretty tasty, no sugar, etc)

Mix together 2 cups rolled oats with a tsp. cinnamon, a pinch of salt and a scant 1/4 cup of vegetable oil. (I also like to add different combinations of raisins, sunflower seeds, pumpkin seeds, dates, apricots, choc. chips, etc.)

Mash three very ripe bananas (really spotty brown ripe).

Stir bananas into oat mixture. Scoop onto ungreased cookie sheet by 1/4 cupfuls. Press down lightly with a fork.

Bake for 10 minutes (I think at 350F), remove from oven and press down flatter with fork, bake for another 8-10 minutes.

I bake these at night, and store them in a sealed container, and in the morning we have an easy breakfast of banana breakfast cookies.

I really like them, DD loves them because they're "cookies" and healthy, and they are a great way to get your oats, with no sugar and very little fat


----------



## Pinky Tuscadero

Mashed pumpkin would work great! Any mashed squash would be fine, too.


----------



## rainyday

Yeah, I'd use pumpkin or carrot puree. Sweet potato would probably also work, but I'd add a touch more liquid (maybe a tablespoon) because it's a bit drier.


----------



## Ruthla

There's got to be some conversion chart somewhere online telling you the volume of "one mashed banana." Then you can substitute an equal amount of mashed prunes, or squash, or any babyfood puree really.


----------



## P-chan

My banana bread recipe has a variation for applesauce bread, with 1 cup mashed banana (2 medium)=1 cup applesauce. A quick bread might be more forgiving of this sub than cookies would, but that might be worth a try, maybe in conjunction with some of the other ideas here.


----------



## CathMac

Thanks for all of the suggetions. I'm looking forward to making the cookies. I'm waiting for the bananas to ripen. I'll make them the correct way the first time and then try some substitutions later.
~Cath


----------



## Malva

You could probably substitute some shredded zucchini for the banana.


----------



## NatureMama3

1 mashed banana is typically 1/2 cup. so use 1/2 cup of pumpkin, applesauce or prune puree.


----------

